# Bundesliga II 28-9 October



## A_Skywalker (Oct 28, 2008)

Aachen v RW Ahlen

28/10/2008 16:30 GMT
  1.55 3.60 5.50 All Bets (26) 
Augsburg v FSV Frankfurt

28/10/2008 16:30 GMT
  1.70 3.40 4.50 All Bets (26) 
Hansa Rostock v Gr.Furth

28/10/2008 16:30 GMT
  1.85 3.30 3.90 All Bets (25) 
Wehen v Ingolstadt

28/10/2008 16:30 GMT
  2.10 3.20 3.20 All Bets (26) 
1860 Munchen v Koblenz

29/10/2008 16:30 GMT
  1.60 3.50 5.25 All Bets (25) 
Duisburg v St.Pauli

29/10/2008 16:30 GMT
  1.50 3.60 6.25 All Bets (26) 
Freiburg v Mainz 05

29/10/2008 16:30 GMT
  2.15 3.20 3.10 All Bets (25) 
Kaiserslautern v Osnabruck

29/10/2008 16:30 GMT
  1.40 4.00 7.25 All Bets (26) 
Nurnberg v Oberhausen

29/10/2008 16:30 GMT
  1.45 3.75 6.75 All Bets (26)


----------

